
BadgerDB: embeddable, persistent, simple and fast key-value database in pure Go - ingve
https://github.com/dgraph-io/badger#badgerdb-----
======
matyix
Was a nice post about badger talking about their motivation of moving away
from RocksDB due to cgo issues. Not a fan of `cgo`

